# Off-Topic >  My hedge fund sorta

## Frank S

OK like many I had a 401K that I thought I was building towards a retirement fund.
This ended several years ago when over night my 401 K completely vanished ceased to exist. Not a cent left, Nix, Nadda, gone. vaporized.
Had I not been overseas at the time I may have been able to have remained on top of it as it began to go away, but that was what I thought I was paying my financial planner for. Upon Returning I knew that any money I had over there in their banks could go the same way so we imeadiatly did something about that. Then I went on a create my own hedge against everything which in the short term doesn't translate to a single dollar's worth of immediate liquidity. I called it my tangent assets support system. meaning that I was buying hard goods tools equipment fire arms, land. Those sort of things. some could be turned into ready cash fairly quickly in an emergency possibly at a loss but cash none the less.
Another thing I figured out was there are a lot of things that can be used for construction or to be bought repaired , held onto for a while and either traded or sold to increase my hedge against a complete monetary collapse in a SHTF situation.
I have this friend who I do a lot of work for if I need money at the time I just say I need you to deposit something in my account but mostly I prefer not to even charge him because he brings me things to add to my TASS or asks me if I could use this or that. 
Last night he showed up with this.


A full load of fire retardant closed cell foam. I can hold a torch to it and make it burn as long as the flame is hot enough and remains in contact. remove the torch and it self extinguishes There is at least enough there to insulate the roof of my shop when I get around to building it or I might use it for something else. Who knows I might even trade some of it back to him for him to use when he re roofs his house. 
Recently he and I bought a couple of oilfield frack tanks for nearly the price of just hauling them off then turned wha twe got out of them into a pair of 53 ft land transport shipping containers I have 1 he has the other 
He bought a 8 or 10 ft shear for me a while back that will need repair but the @100.00 actual we have in it is nothing compared to what it could be made worth or even broke up and scrapped out for, at least 5 tons of steel.
 
the same with the crane he found for 500.00 works but engine was knocking do the guy removed it engine not rebuild-able so he decided to sell it. I have an engine I can use that a guy gave me just for pulling it out.

This is my bitcoin against fail Steel or real tangibles to me are better than gold when the world goes upside down again I won't be loosing my hard gotten funds again. from some bank fraud SEC dodging entity.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Aug 30, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Some more of my retirement funds showed up this weekend
The forklift is a 8000 lb hyster the old step van is just a storage box but it cam filled with tool boxes of tools and some very vintage camera equipment and an engine for another of my projects,
but the real part of the fund is the landol 317 trailer, we just took delivery on Friday, now I have it blocked up and am going to install all new brakes and 8 new tires before it hits the road I figure the trailer will have to be hauling for at least 10 months before it pays for itself even with the 6K we are going to spend on it

----------

Toolmaker51 (Sep 5, 2018)

----------

